# Speedo cluster replacement -Mileage zero ?



## Grant Hay (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi My car suffers from the backlighting on the temp gauge not working and even the tacho lights are flickering now however it will be getting replaced under warranty at Nobles.

My question is, can the Nissan diag tool transfer the mileage of the car or will the new cluster read 0 miles ? 


Cheers

Grant


----------



## TimmayK (Apr 28, 2012)

My old MY09 GTR had a replacement instrument cluster and the mileage read 0 when i got it back.


----------



## Grant Hay (Mar 10, 2012)

I had suspected that would be the case , would have been a lot better if they could transfer the mileage over.

Thanks

Grant


----------



## TimmayK (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes i thought that as it did make it harder to sell due to the mileage being different but you will get a certificate saying what the mileage was etc etc....


----------



## Grant Hay (Mar 10, 2012)

Ok mate, thanks for your help.

Grant


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Yes had mine replaced and mileage zero and Beeping now when in reverse !!


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Explains some of the low mileage cars out there lol


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Nissan refuse to touch the mileage and you will receive it at 0 but they put it on there system when the cluster was changed and they will stamp your service history book with the information


----------



## chicotime (Sep 5, 2013)

is the mileage data stored in the ecu so correct miles would come up when plugged in.
I know this happens on vw ford etc.
very surprised if it dosent as everything else is stored in there


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Is it not possible to just pay 1 of the mileage correction people out there to put the old mileage on the new clocks.
A bit like reverse clocking lol adding mileage instead of taking it away.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

It doesn't syncronise when plugged in, you can get a mileage correction specialist to put it back up if you wish but I'd leave it as most gtr owners /future are aware of this issue and because it'sddone by Nissan dealership and previous mileage is recorded in there system and printed in your service book I think it looks better and more orthentic if you leave it alone.... But it's upto you, and also to the mileage correction the memory chip has to be physically unsoldered of the board and then resoldered which may mess up or invalidate any future warranty if noticed


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

does anyone know if this was covered under a 3 yr or 5 yr warranty?


----------



## Russ83 (May 3, 2011)

This has recently happened on my 09 and I was told by Westover it is not covered under 5 year warranty although others have stated on here that they have had theirs replaced. Seems to be quite common and maybe they have axed cover on this issue due to the costs of replacing the entire unit. I'm just going to leave it as would rather have the mileage correct and can't justify the cost. Tend to use the central display for temps anyway


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but.....

Has anyone heard of an HPC repairing a cluster yet? I have the flickering led problem - on tacho and speedo. Charles Charlie pointed me in the direction of a cluster repair specialist, but I assume I'd have to get the cluster removed and sent to them - not keen on that. Equally not keen on the full replacement route due to mileage reset. Maybe I'm worrying too much.

Mick


----------



## Northern Monkey (Sep 20, 2004)

mickv said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but.....
> 
> Has anyone heard of an HPC repairing a cluster yet? I have the flickering led problem - on tacho and speedo. Charles Charlie pointed me in the direction of a cluster repair specialist, but I assume I'd have to get the cluster removed and sent to them - not keen on that. Equally not keen on the full replacement route due to mileage reset. Maybe I'm worrying too much.
> 
> Mick


Maybe you are, what you should do is just sell the car to me!! :chuckle:


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Just get it replaced under warranty Mick. Or you could have further problems again later. The new clusters are apparently made properly this time. You will be Beeping in reverse though !

Dave


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Dave - think I'll do that. I was considering the zeroing of the mileage a problem when it's time to sell, but your point makes sense - I can sell with evidence of it having the new cluster, which should put a buyer's mind at rest re the problem returning.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Northern Monkey said:


> Maybe you are, what you should do is just sell the car to me!! :chuckle:


Still looking then Mik? I'm surprised they're that hard to come by. Problem I have is that every car I look at as a potential replacement seems to have a waiting list.....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

Had mine Changed under warranty as the fuel needle lost illumination. Ancaster Nissan replaced it showing zero miles but there is a section in the Service Record booklet for change of speedo where they note the change of dash and the mileage at time of change.

Dashboard illumination seems a bit brighter as well.

I have a reserse beep delete fitted by [email protected] at the sametime as my rear camera so no beeping for me


----------

